# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Photography >  Nikon D90 Help

## Neal

So I'm going to purchase the Nikon D90 when I return home and as I know nothing about DSLR related stuff like lenses, I'm going to need help.

For Macro pictures I know that I'm already getting the Tamron 90mm one as I've read that's one of the better ones that you can get for this camera.

The next dilemma I have is the camera comes with the Nikon 18-105mm VR(Vibration Reduction) and they also have the Nikon 18-55mm VR. I'm assuming that the 105 has a better zoom, and I'll be using this until I get around to getting an 18-200mm or even an 18-300mm I think. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

I could also use some information regarding a different flash, but what I'm confused on is whether the flash attaches to the camera or something else? Thanks for any help.

----------


## CoN

Good choice! My other half bought me my first dslr for my birthday last year, a D90. I`ll never get rid of it, even if I have to keep it for a backup when I upgrade.
Have you bought the camera and lenses yet? If so what did you get? I got mine with the 18-105mm kit lens (I was actually looking for the 18-55mm, but wasn't available here).
Since I got the D90, I've added a few lenses and accessories. I`ll wait for your reply to see what you got and go from there.

Here`s a few photos with the D90.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/9583807...7633509508951/

and

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lamb_py...7632563133473/

----------


## reptileexperts

Grats on the new DSLR Neal, they are a fun thing to play with. Get comfortable with the setup you have and make your first add on the flash. You dont need anything too fancy in this department. Check ebay and bhphoto used department and see about picking up a second hand Nikon SB-600 flash, or spring for the newer Sb-700 flash. Add to that a Vello or Stoffen Soft Bounce for another 10 USD, and then a flash cable (to bring the flash off the camera, giving you more creative ability). 

The Tamron 90mm is fine. Play with it a long while before upgrading your glass. Your glass will be something that when you do upgrade you want to do it right. Mainly because your glass (lenses) is what holds value. the D90 itself will break over time (shutter wear and tear, accidents, upgrade fever), and its value drops monthly to be honest (all bodies, even pro bodies do!). So get use to the DSLR world, then make a sound judgment about lens upgrades. Don't just buy the 200 dollar 300mm lens because it sounds awesome!!! Wait it out. Learn your subjects you want to photograph, if it's just reptiles, your 90mm will do you for a long while. If you want to move onto birds, you need to consider something more along the lengths of 400mm which cost a bit more and just go WAY up for higher end stuff. 

Again, grats, and feel free to shoot me a message if you run into a question. 

Cheers

----------


## Alexis111

Mmmm i am using Nikon D700 and this is my first camera when i started y photography career this is very best camera to use and make photographs i like this camera because the result and all the features of this camera is good and quality .................

----------

